# Ear defensive new rescue



## silara (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks to all those who posted on my other thread. This is probably related somewhat to that behavior question. This is not my first dog, but it is my first adult rescue, my first dog with these problems, and I feel totally new and unprepared.

For those who didn't read on the other thread, Indie is an approximately 2 year old shepherd/hound (we think) mix, a little under 50 pounds. She came to us a little over a month ago with symptoms of a UTI, confirmed after a second visit to the vet. It seems like just after she finished the antibiotics for that, she started getting defensive over her ears. I was easily able to wipe a cotton ball around the insides one evening, the next evening she was yelping in pain.

So...I take her to the vet...and Indie throws such a fit yelping and snapping that the vet is telling me she shouldn't be around kids at all. Of course, she tried to handle Indie herself with only a muzzle and a leash, and the vet in a chair and the dog on the floor. Not the way I would have handled it if I were her - but...it wouldn't have been easy no matter what she did.

I walk out with oral ketoconazole, since her ears tested positive for yeast (probably due to antibiotics), and spend the next two weeks trying to gradually work up to cleaning her ears again. I was once again able to wipe a cotton ball around the inside with some ear wash dabbed on it, though with a bit more nervousness from the dog, and it started looking like the yeast infection was coming back, so I called the vet and asked for a cream to put in.

My question is this - how can I treat her ears in a way that is least damaging to Indie? She is really nervous about her ears, I can get her to lay down and let me look or even do a surface wipe if I ignore her initial yelp, but it makes me feel mean (like when I had to force feed my 2 year old medicine). Anytime I try to actually put stuff in she panics.

And...since the ear wash I bought over the counter apparently irritated her ears - what ear wash can I use that won't burn already irritated skin to help clean out the brown gunk? I've seen so many suggestions for formulas - some of them have what seem to be some very harsh ingredients. I will also need to dry out her ears after swimming - will just drying them with a cotton ball work?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

A gradual desensitization should get her to let you touch her ears again. . .it's hard doing that while she has a problem that necessitates painful treatment, though .

The "blue power" wash always works for my dogs. The ingredients look harsh (rubbing alcohol?!), but the boric acid takes the sting out so it's really very soothing.


----------



## silara (Jul 24, 2012)

She will let me pet her ears, so that is a start, and will usually let me open them without much fuss. She doesn't want me inspecting or fooling around in there, though. She is frequently hand shy and will urinate sometimes when I take her by the collar (like to get off the furniture). I've gotten to where I don't say "off" anymore, I call her from a couple of feet away.

Hubby and I worked together last night - I held her and fed her hot dog pieces while he put the drops in. The second ear was harder - it might be more sore. I'm on my own this morning....

The vet gave us otomax, which is more a cream than drops - is it better to have her laying down or sitting/standing to get it to go in further?


----------

